# looking for some toll help



## etack (Oct 29, 2019)

I have a bunch of Ag to toll and its a special project. 

I have 75# or more of TaAg caps I want the silver removed from. I then want the Ta back.

Should be around 30# of Ag and 30# of Ta

looking for interested help.

living close would be best as I get nitric supper cheap.




Eric


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 29, 2019)

A/P also will do it, leaving Ta untouched and AgCl from silver. It may need many repetitions and heating may help


----------



## etack (Oct 29, 2019)

The cans are pure Ag it will be hard pressed to work with A/P.

I can do it but I just don't have the time.

Eric


----------



## butcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Hot concentrated Ferric Chloride (FeCl3) will work better than the cupric chloride (CuCl2) at converting silver into chlorides.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

Cool but why would anyone want to make 30 pounds of Silver Chloride when you can go straight to metal? That would make for one heck of a lot of extra work.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry Eric...I let this one slide. I've been busy and things haven't quite went as planned this summer/fall. 

Both the plastic overcoat on those and the electrolyte scare me a bit...not knowing the interactions they'll have on the nitric.

The only reason to do this with silver chloride is to extend nitric...but I think I'd rather do formate reduction long before I'd want to make silver chloride. Makes waste treatment a little more tricky, but not too much. 

Are these strictly silver cased, or silver plated brass Tantalum (is that even a type?). I don't want to derail your topic either.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

Sno

If it's Eric's kit then he's talking about solid silver ones mate. 

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Oct 30, 2019)

etack said:


> I have a bunch of Ag to toll and its a special project.
> 
> I have 75# or more of TaAg caps I want the silver removed from. I then want the Ta back.
> 
> ...



Eric 

You post is not clear - are you saying the refiner gets (all) the silver & you get the Ta back

or do you expect a percentage of the silver back as well as all the Ta back

if you expect silver back as well what do you expect 

Kurt


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 30, 2019)

He want another 2 spare hands to help him. He got the nitric.
As for the best way is to boil them(Ag case is made for Ta capacitor because they contain 98% H2SO4)...and that boil will eat plastic and Pb sealeant away,filter,wash and nitric. The Ta pellets will be filter out of the solution. Then drop the Ag.

P.S.: can add nitric on the original solution because it contains H2SO4 and the nitric will not attack the Cu leads,reducing the amount of HNO3 used.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

johnny309 said:


> He want another 2 spare hands to help him. He got the nitric.
> As for the best way is to boil them(Ag case is made for Ta capacitor because they contain 98% H2SO4)...and that boil will eat plastic and Pb sealeant away,filter,wash and nitric. The Ta pellets will be filter out of the solution. Then drop the Ag.
> 
> P.S.: can add nitric on the original solution because it contains H2SO4 and the nitric will not attack the Cu leads,reducing the amount of HNO3 used.




Thanks that's really useful because I appear to have a load of these too. 8) 8) 

Your last point about Nitric not attacking the CU leads- is that correct? 

Jon


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 30, 2019)

anachronism said:


> johnny309 said:
> 
> 
> > He want another 2 spare hands to help him. He got the nitric.
> ...




If Cu leads do not dissolve when boiled them....then the Cu turns in Cu2S and small Cu2O.....both salts insoluble in HNO3 diluted.
Use for your own capacitor an stainless steel bowl,boil over H2SO4 boil point....and be aware of enough SO3 gas....and some carbon leftovers.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

Ahhh! thanks


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2019)

Eric, send me a PM or text I can help.

Randomly got 900 lbs of these in so let me know.


----------



## etack (Oct 31, 2019)

johnny309 said:


> He want another 2 spare hands to help him. He got the nitric.
> As for the best way is to boil them(Ag case is made for Ta capacitor because they contain 98% H2SO4)...and that boil will eat plastic and Pb sealeant away,filter,wash and nitric. The Ta pellets will be filter out of the solution. Then drop the Ag.
> 
> P.S.: can add nitric on the original solution because it contains H2SO4 and the nitric will not attack the Cu leads,reducing the amount of HNO3 used.



Yeah my life is hectic just need the silver removed and the Ta returned with it. 

The best way to remove the plastic coating is to hit it with a torch for a second. this will remove enough of it to dissolve the Ag. 

The leads on Ta caps are one is Cu and the other is Ni.

TaAg caps are crimped around the top with either a glass bead, rubber plug, or a Polly cap.

The ones that are sealed with a solder are the solid electrolyte style. these do not have an Ag can. 

I do like that approach to remove the solder.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 31, 2019)

etack said:


> I do like that approach to remove the solder.



So do I Eric. I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## AuPure (Dec 25, 2019)

I wish I could help with something like this. I would love the learning experience. But because I can only do this on a small scale, as a hobby, I'd probably take longer than you or anyone would like. 

I'm having a difficult time sourcing material from around my area. So helping someone with a toll refine would be a great way for me to continue getting something to refine. 

I hope you got someone to help you.


----------

